# Unix Socket Port



## jannicars (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe jetzt einen vServer(Linux) und habe in der Firewall alle Ports standartmäßig gesperrt,
außer Port 80 etc.
Ich benötige aber in Verbindung mit PHP socketverbindungen,
welchen Port nutzen die, wie lasse ich diese zu?


----------



## sheel (14. Januar 2012)

Hi

kA, ob ich dich richtig verstehe, aber das kommt auf die andere Verbindungsseite an?
Wenn die auch von dir ist: Selbst eine Nummer zw. 1024 und 65535 aussuchen.

Und wie das im FW freizugeben ist...wenn du sperren kannst,
warum dann nicht auch entsperren?


----------



## jannicars (14. Januar 2012)

Also:
Ich öffne einen socket mit fsockopen zu einer internetseite(über Port 80).
Da ich aber jetzt alle Ports deaktiviert habe außer ein paar Ausnahmen wie Port 80,
Haut nun nichtmehr der Socket hin!
Welchen Port muss ich dafür jetzt freischalten?

Die Firewall kann ich bedienen, ich Brauch nur den benötigten Port.


----------



## jannicars (14. Januar 2012)

Hab das nun lösen können, sie legen sich wahrscheinlich auf die höheren Ports(32.000 - 65.000).


----------



## Bratkartoffel (15. Januar 2012)

Hi,



> [...] habe in der Firewall alle Ports standartmäßig gesperrt[...]



Und was soll dir das in Puncto Sicherheit bringen?

Gruß,
BK


----------

